# To not bark/hurt my cat



## sequoia (Jan 26, 2014)

I've had my cat for two years and I rescued my gsd about 3 months ago. They're both girls and now my cat is only staying in my brothers room and we don't let her out because every time sequoia my 9 month old shepherd sees her she chases her, my cat won't even hiss at her she'll just run, get scared and roll up in a ball. This hurts my feelings I love them both very much just wish they would get along, I had a trainer suggest I get a face collar every time a introduce them, so I bought it but doesn't really work. Any suggestions? Help please 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Your dog should not have the opportunity to chase. It's self rewarding. Leash the dog and keep it with you. Treat it for looking at the cat and then focusing on you. I would set up baby gates so the dog can't just run through the house. You need to be proactive about it. My pup has always been overly interested in the cat and I constantly tell him to leave her alone. He doesn't chase because I don't let him even get started. The cat is a huge contributor in all this as she is only 3 and runs and darts around. She will also come up to the dog and rub on him, but then get mad if his sniffing continues too long.

I would work on getting the dog ignoring and focusing on you, not the cat. They don't need to really interact. I would let the cat decide that.


----------



## gsdPerseus (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree with the other post, you should keep your dog leashed inside and with you. 
Putting baby gates up wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------

